

SimpleCDN bust - vnuk
https://admin.simplecdn.com/login

======
DupDetector
Other SimpleCDN submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1997107> \- sajalkayan.com - no comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2008064> \- gigaom.com - no comments

------
vnuk
And there goes my ~$50 worth of credits unused :(

